# IASI | Projects & Construction



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Second largest city of România only after Bucharest with a pop. around 400k also the cultural capital of Romania with more than a dozen buildings built in the second half of 19th century


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Palas Mall project development


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Bahlui river development


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Palas Campus U/C


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Greenfield Copou


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*UNStudio Wins Competition to Design a New Residential District in Iași, Romania.






















































UNStudio Wins Competition to Design a New Residential District in Iași, Romania


UNStudio has been announced as the winner of the international competition „Un Iași pentru Viitor” to design a new residential district in Iași , Romania.




www.archdaily.com




*https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...gn-a-new-residential-district-in-iasi-romania


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Extension Iulius Palas


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Nicolina Park Iasi


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Palas Sf. Andrei


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Iași new terminal schedule for 2023


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Newly Polivalemt Hall for nearly 80mln near Moara de Vânt district







































It depicts the crown of the Queen Mary of Romania


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Newly football Stadium


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Unique residence


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Iulius


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Polivalent Hall


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Residential buildings Copou


----------



## SkySk04 (6 mo ago)

Silk District


----------



## Sandblast2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Some fantastic developments in your city.... very, very impressive! 👍


----------

